# Word of the Day - Samhainophobia



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Samhainophobia (noun) - the fear of anything to do with Halloween.

Don't go to a haunted house if you have samhainophobia.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 6, 2021)

Typical signs and symptoms of samhainophobia are, shortness of breath, accelerated heart rate, rapid breathing, inability to speak coherently, shaking, and wet patches that suddenly appear in and around the crotch area.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 6, 2021)

OK, so  samhainophobia is a fear of Halloween,, what word  covers fear of  clowns?


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

coulrophobia


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 6, 2021)

My wife made this wonderful shirt but as I explained, my fear of Halloween, or samhainophobia, meant that it scared the crap out of me. "It could be worse," she said, "Worse?" I replied, "much worse," she explained. Who would want to suffer masklophobia during a pandemic"? Quite so!


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> OK, so  samhainophobia is a fear of Halloween,, what word  covers fear of  clowns?


@Sliverfox I have a fear of Clowns


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Totally understandable


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Typical signs and symptoms of samhainophobia are, shortness of breath, accelerated heart rate, rapid breathing, inability to speak coherently, shaking, and wet patches that suddenly appear in and around the crotch area.


Aunt Marg...you just described a normal day for me...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 6, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Marg...you just described a normal day for me...


ROFLMAO!

I needed another pick-me-up, Paps, and you just provided it!

Thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I needed another pick-me-up, Paps, and you just provided it!
> 
> Thank you for the laugh.


Like the sign in the men’s room says: We aim to please, you aim too.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 6, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Like the sign in the men’s room says: We aim to please, you aim too.


At work, our sign reads: "Stand closer, it's shorter than you think."


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Typical signs and symptoms of samhainophobia are, shortness of breath, accelerated heart rate, rapid breathing, inability to speak coherently, shaking, and wet patches that suddenly appear in and around the crotch area.


So in some cases samhainophobia symptoms may occur in males while trying to say Hello to a particularly beautiful female.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> So in some cases samhainophobia symptoms may occur in males while trying to say Hello to a particularly beautiful female.


Let's hope those are rare cases, Mur! LOL!


----------

